# Ford 8210 3 point problems



## Jordan Baldridge (Mar 26, 2020)

Just purchased a ford 8210 and the 3 point is going up very slow and will
Not pick up much weight ? Remotes seem to work , and pto just 3 point will not , thanks


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

"remotes seem to work". This is based on what? Your tractor has two hydraulic pump assemblies, one internal and one engine mounted. The remotes operate on oil flow combined from both pumps, and SHOULD provide at least 15GPM at higher RPM. The lift system operates only from oil supplied by the main section of the internal pump. If that pump isn't performing it could make for poor performance in the three point while other functions seem to work. 

I would start with checking the flow through one of the remote valves. This requires a flow meter (which most people don't have) but on the other hand, except for something obvious in the external three point levers, controls, and linkage, you're not likely to solve much without assessing the pump's condition. Each pump should produce 9 GPM for a combined flow of 18 out the remote. If you see drastically less than that, the pumps are suspect. 

You may need to find a shop or local mechanic with the test equipment to check it for you.


----------



## Jordan Baldridge (Mar 26, 2020)

Fedup said:


> "remotes seem to work". This is based on what? Your tractor has two hydraulic pump assemblies, one internal and one engine mounted. The remotes operate on oil flow combined from both pumps, and SHOULD provide at least 15GPM at higher RPM. The lift system operates only from oil supplied by the main section of the internal pump. If that pump isn't performing it could make for poor performance in the three point while other functions seem to work.
> 
> I would start with checking the flow through one of the remote valves. This requires a flow meter (which most people don't have) but on the other hand, except for something obvious in the external three point levers, controls, and linkage, you're not likely to solve much without assessing the pump's condition. Each pump should produce 9 GPM for a combined flow of 18 out the remote. If you see drastically less than that, the pumps are suspect.
> 
> You may need to find a shop or local mechanic with the test equipment to check it for you.





Fedup said:


> "remotes seem to work". This is based on what? Your tractor has two hydraulic pump assemblies, one internal and one engine mounted. The remotes operate on oil flow combined from both pumps, and SHOULD provide at least 15GPM at higher RPM. The lift system operates only from oil supplied by the main section of the internal pump. If that pump isn't performing it could make for poor performance in the three point while other functions seem to work.
> 
> I would start with checking the flow through one of the remote valves. This requires a flow meter (which most people don't have) but on the other hand, except for something obvious in the external three point levers, controls, and linkage, you're not likely to solve much without assessing the pump's condition. Each pump should produce 9 GPM for a combined flow of 18 out the remote. If you see drastically less than that, the pumps are suspect.
> 
> You may need to find a shop or local mechanic with the test equipment to check it for you.


So I had rear pump replaced ,by shop and the rear valve rebuilt and I replaced front pump myself ,I have installed a new loader , and loader operates slow , the three point still doesn’t work , my remotes do work but doesn’t have much power, will barely pick up my planter if I rev it wide open , mechanic told me this was a Europe tractor and there is some kind of valve under cab in the rear end that could be bad buts that’s all that’s left , but he couldn’t get the parts because it’s a Europe tractor


----------



## smiley_johan (May 6, 2021)

Fedup said:


> "remotes seem to work". This is based on what? Your tractor has two hydraulic pump assemblies, one internal and one engine mounted. The remotes operate on oil flow combined from both pumps, and SHOULD provide at least 15GPM at higher RPM. The lift system operates only from oil supplied by the main section of the internal pump. If that pump isn't performing it could make for poor performance in the three point while other functions seem to work.
> 
> I would start with checking the flow through one of the remote valves. This requires a flow meter (which most people don't have) but on the other hand, except for something obvious in the external three point levers, controls, and linkage, you're not likely to solve much without assessing the pump's condition. Each pump should produce 9 GPM for a combined flow of 18 out the remote. If you see drastically less than that, the pumps are suspect.
> 
> You may need to find a shop or local mechanic with the test equipment to check it for you.


hello ,
i have also a problem who is strange , i was yesterday working with lift and remote without any problems and when a started continuing today my remote did not work anymore , i was looking to find the reason and dont now the function of the litle tube that sits between the 3 remote valves and the hydraulic cover plate under the chair ??

somebody nows the what may be the reason from not funtioning anymore ?

kind regards 
johan


----------

